# Jet saw



## Dirkpitt1211

I am working to build a jet saw, and looking for an old 088 or 090. Any leads for shipping 2 old girls to Canada? Siezed motors are ok.


----------



## Little Al

When you say "Jet" do you mean Gas turbine power unit? where will the exhaust thrust be expelled & how will you cool the jet pipe with no air flow over it Trust you are not employing Re Heat as the position for holding will be some what hot & if using for race cutting the spooling up would be a slow function in respect of a 2smoke IC motor


----------



## Huskybill

Turbo prop jet engine?

I built CNC lathes to manufacture the m1A Abrams tank main rotor for the Avco lycomming plant for the us Army. Seems the army purchased a lathe from Japan that couldn’t cut the titanium rotor. My lathe with $250k worth of tooling cut it no problem. The rep from avco was inspecting his lathe for acceptance when my other lathe was doing a horsepower cut test. You take a steel billet and run a 1” carbide insert cutter into the billet until the spindle motor reached its max hp. That was 100 hp on my lathe. Those chips were over 1/8” thick and large 6” curly q’s. The avco rep seen what my lathe was doing and was shocked.

My point is if your jet engine needs machine be prepared.


----------

